# 60cm ideas. trees and path



## jay (28 Jul 2010)

Well i've got some ideas flowing for a 2ft tank i've had laying around. 
Pics taken on iphone so don't expect too much.














The look im going to go for is a dense forest with a lovely insanely clean sand path running down the off-centre.
Plants im thinking is mosses and low level planting, some compact stems and bolbitis... because i luuuuurve it.

Ideas, opinions, please, i welcome them.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2010)

Changed a small detail of it earlier today...



The right side rock mound.




Honestly guys, would like your opinions on how to better this. Know there is a wealth of knowledge and ideas here.


----------



## Nelson (28 Jul 2010)

plant it and fill it   .


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2010)

HA!
yeah i'd like to, but i know the layout can be better. 

The Largest stone on the left is bugging me a little. The wood cross section just to the right of it is going to be the focus point, but the stone is distracting from it.
Sure i could probably tone it down with the planting but would prefer to try out more stones maybe.


----------



## Nelson (28 Jul 2010)

makes me think of swamp.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... 29,r:3,s:0

http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&rl ... 59&bih=846


----------



## Garuf (28 Jul 2010)

I don't think I'd change a thing, bolbitis, moss and anubias will hide most everything that's niggling you at the mimute, you'll be fine once you've water in I'm sure.


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2010)

Great finds. Thats the sort of ideas i was going for, but with a CAU, ADA cleanliness to it... hopefully.


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 Jul 2010)

BOOM! Plant it then bring it round mine coz i want it


----------



## jay (30 Jul 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> BOOM! Plant it then bring it round mine coz i want it



Ha! Thank you Sir. But it's all mine! I think I am just going to go for it. It's a good size that if I decide to change the rocks around a bit, a couple of water changes will sort out any possible algae issues I may be worried about. 
Glad some of you like it, it's my first real, asian style 'terrestrial layout.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jul 2010)

I really like it.

The vertical lines work well to accentuate the height, it's perfectly balanced, and it's Nature Aquarium style without being too cliche.

Good work.


----------



## mr. luke (31 Jul 2010)

The large rock at the front adds depth imo, You have large rocks and the taller pieces of wood at the front


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Jul 2010)

It reminds me of a scape I did when I worked at TGM http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/ar ... sic-forest . Its nice to see wood used in an upright manor, its cutting edge and worth trying. 
Plant it up and get going with it.

Cheers.


----------



## sanj (31 Jul 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> It reminds me of a scape I did when I worked at TGM http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/ar ... sic-forest . Its nice to see wood used in an upright manor, its cutting edge and worth trying.
> Plant it up and get going with it.
> 
> Cheers.



Yup that what I thought as soon as I saw it. I do like it and I think as the other person said, "swamp like", like rotten trees.


----------



## jay (2 Aug 2010)

Thanks all for the comments. 


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> It reminds me of a scape I did when I worked at TGM http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/ar ... sic-forest . Its nice to see wood used in an upright manor, its cutting edge and worth trying.
> Plant it up and get going with it.



I love that 'scape. This actually started out as a bit of a carbon copy of that Jurassic tank once i added the wood and i gradually added the path and tweaked it a little.The planting should end up being pretty similar. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I really like it.
> 
> The vertical lines work well to accentuate the height, it's perfectly balanced, and it's Nature Aquarium style without being too cliche.
> 
> Good work.



Thank you George. The 'tree' pieces were a real afterthought once i completed all the rock work, as i was thinking of doing a low level iwagumi, but then i started playing around with the forest idea.


----------

